# **** Ground Hog Folks ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Birthday wishes to the Ground Hogs I know.

Happy Birthday to my wife Miss K.

Happy birthday to my younger brother Dan.

Happy birthday to Wayne (Ruger) here on PT.

Happy birthday Chris Miller. ( for those of you which may not know--- Chris is the fella that started Predatortalk.)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOGS !!!!

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

As well, Happy Birhday.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday to all!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​​Happy Birthday to all!​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday to all.

Dave, I hope you are takin' Miss K out and showin' her off for her birthday

. :that:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> youngdon, on 02 Feb 2016 - 1:16 PM, said:
> 
> Happy Birthday to all.
> 
> ...


 She'll probably have to shovel out the driveway as their in the midst of a storm, is Deb taking you out for yours tomorrow?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy birthday to all the groundhogs! I had a great day, spent the day chasing fur. It wasn't a productive day for fur, but I was doing what I love!!

GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad you had a good one Wayne. You'll have better luck tomorrow.

As for the Broncos....I'd normally be with you but My wifes cousin plays for the Panthers #67 Ryan Kalil he's the center. His brother is an offensive tackle for the Vikings #75 Matt Kalil, so I'm mandated by family to be for the Panthers.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy birthday to all...


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I'm glad you had a good one Wayne. You'll have better luck tomorrow.
> 
> As for the Broncos....I'd normally be with you but My wifes cousin plays for the Panthers #67 Ryan Kalil he's the center. His brother is an offensive tackle for the Vikings #75 Matt Kalil, so I'm mandated by family to be for the Panthers.


I think it's gonna be a great game! Win or lose I'm a big Broncos fan! I did get a hold of the Broncos defense today and told them to do what they have to, but take it easy on the Panthers center. Lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol. I'm sure Ryan will appreciate it. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

DA DONKS!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The donkeys might win if they put Manning on the bench--- hell--- he only threw 3 TD passes in mile high for the 2015 season.

awprint:


----------

